# Would you PTS this dog



## Daytona (12 February 2014)

I'm currently having a heart breaking issue

I have a boxer who is 10 years old, she has had incontenant issues for a number of years , slowly getting worse.

She has been in propalin syrup for a number of years but it stopped working, the vet then tried incurin tablets which she gets daily.

The issue is they seem to not work either all the time.  We put a nappy in her but come down most morning to find her and her bed and the floor soaked in urine, and it's stinking and I mean stinking , our house is getting wreaked.

We have a baby on the way as well and also in dec are moving I to a brand new house, my husband is upset about the thought of our new house being covered in pee.  He said well we can build her a kennel or put her in garage 

I've had this dog since a puppy and she wants to be with the family, if I shut her away I know she would be utterly miserable so I'd not do that to her.

Apart from peeing she is happy and healthy in every way, and very active 

I'm so torn over what to do, would you PTS a dog just because it pees, I know it's totally not her fault, she has no idea she us doing it bless her

I'm so upset about this matter, it's breaking my heart.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 February 2014)

What a horrible situation to be in .
What I would do is not really the point .
In your shoes with a baby on the way ( congratulations btw I had missed that hoe exciting ) and moving I would I think seriously consider pts if the dogs been a house dog I would not be comfortable moving her out the house I agree with you totally on this .
I don't know the condition perhaps the dog experts on here may have some ideas .
You have to consider your OH's views on this .
I feel for you what a horrible thing to have deal with .


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 February 2014)

A horrible situation to be in.  I have had a bitch who was been slightly incontinent but not to the level you describe, and we have quarry tiles so coped.  I certainly wouldnt consider putting her out in a kennel and run,  if she has been a house pet all her life, so I think pts may be the kindest thing for her.  I sympathise with you its not a decision I would like to make.


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2014)

My husband feels very guilty too he loves this dog, she is his dog more and we have two staffies who are more my dogs, Steffi the boxer drips constantly which the nappy sorts out but when she goes to sleep and relaxes it must pour out of her.  

Her pee stinks like rotten fish, and no it's not a UTI as she been checked it's most likey hormones the vet said , to do with drugs she gets

She sleeps down stairs in the hall which is wooden floors, but her pee smell is so strong when u wake you can smell the rotten fish smell up in our bedroom it's that stinking. As I say it's not every night maybe every 3 nights .  My husband is getting upset with it as does not want a stinking house - who would..?

He is worried that as I get more pregnant how am I going to cope cleaning it (he works away month at a time) and what will we do when baby arrives ..?? 

We not moving to new house till around Dec maybe even start of next year by time building work starts.

God I feel so guilty but at same time cleaning up after her is getting me down.  She such a lovely critter too and just wants to be sat with you all the time. A very affectionate dog.


----------



## RLS (12 February 2014)

Such a hard situation, I really feel for you. I have a boxer bitch who is 11 and was slightly incontinent, but still lively and fit for her age. She is now on propalin and it's working well for her at the moment. But I know there will be that decision to make in the future if she gets worse.
Only you can decide, but please don't beat yourself up about a decsion to pts (if it comes to that) the dog has obviously had a long, lovely life with you and a peaceful, quiet passing is the best anyone (or any beastie) can wish for.
xxx


----------



## Alec Swan (12 February 2014)

I'd say that you only really have one option,  and in your heart,  you'll know what that is.  Better to put her down now,  whilst you have the choice,  than struggle,  have the dog suffer,  and wait until you reach crisis point,  and the point where you have no choice.

Difficult days,  and all so often when a similar question appears on here,  my answer is just about always the same!  I seem to be such a doom-monger,  but I believe that when we have a dog which reaches the stage where it no longer has dignity,  then we have a duty,  and that duty extends to doing what's right for the animal,  no matter how it hurts us.

It's your dog and it's your choice.  I wish both you and your dog well.

Alec.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2014)

Honestly, if it were my dog and in your situation, yes, I would.


----------



## Morag4 (12 February 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			I'd say that you only really have one option,  and in your heart,  you'll know what that is.  Better to put her down now,  whilst you have the choice,  than struggle,  have the dog suffer,  and wait until you reach crisis point,  and the point where you have no choice.

Difficult days,  and all so often when a similar question appears on here,  my answer is just about always the same!  I seem to be such a doom-monger,  but I believe that when we have a dog which reaches the stage where it no longer has dignity,  then we have a duty,  and that duty extends to doing what's right for the animal,  no matter how it hurts us.

It's your dog and it's your choice.  I wish both you and your dog well.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Wish I could have put it so well, totally agree.


----------



## Jay89 (12 February 2014)

We had a JRT who was 19 when we had the decision to PTS, she was well enough in her self, but as you describe incontinent. We would come down every morning and have to bath her, wash her bed. She used to love coming and lying in front of the fire but it got to the stage where when she moved she had left a wet patch. It got to the stage where her quality of life was reduced and the kindest thing to do for her was have her PTS. It was a horrible decision to make, but I feel it was the kindest, she died with some dignity left and before she had no quality of life.

I think deep down you know what the right decision is. Especially with new baby and new house. If you do decide to PTS, book the appointment with your vet for a week or so's time and take her on some lovely walks, feed her some yummy treats and spoil her rotten.


----------



## 9tails (12 February 2014)

I would put this dog down.  Not because of the house wrecking as I've had plenty of cats that have done unspeakable things on what felt like an almost daily basis.  I'd be doing it because it is no way for a dog to live, wearing nappies and covered in its own waste.


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2014)

My husband has just left for a month, I think when we gets home I will most likely agree she can be PTS at home.

I feel so guilty as she seems very much alive and happy, but I guess I have to be realistic.  I thought it could be done at the end of the year before we moved but having woken to yet another stinking mess I'm not sure how much more I can cope with, not helping prob with my hormones making me a little crazy 

This is her , some pics took recently and our annual dog Xmas Holiday in the highlands
As you can see she looks still so very much a healthy dog :-(


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2014)




----------



## Zero00000 (12 February 2014)

Honestly, I would have a long time a go, sorry OP


----------



## Zero00000 (12 February 2014)

Shes lovely, I think the saying goes, rather a day early than a day too late.


----------



## MyBoyChe (12 February 2014)

Yes I would, for 2 reasons.  Firstly, as someone has already said, it is no way for a dog to live, wearing nappies and with a body that is letting her down.  Secondly, for your own well being, once the baby arrives you will struggle to cope with the extra work, the keeping everything clean, the smell etc, you will end up stressed and possibly spoiling your relationship with what is obviously a much loved pet.  Let her go now  at a time of your choosing, whilst the memories are still good.  However, a horrid situation for you, I do sympathise x


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2014)

She has only been wearing the nappy a few weeks , and only at night.  The drugs seem to of stopped working quite rapidly.  She was totally fine then bam they stopped hence why it's all a bit of a shock

I've just spent £4000 (no insurance) and 5 months on nursing her through eye ulcers , which to be honest I did consider PTS then as she was in vets every 2/3 days for check ups for months

But the vets told me it was ok , and they are slow healing things. 

So for her to recover from that then me to PTS a couple of months later feels like a kick in the teeth if that makes sense .

The thing with steffi is you cannot tell her off for anything

If she does anything wrong and you shout at her she just sits wagging her tail, like it's not registering she in trouble even if you give her a tap on the bum she thinks it's a game and jumps about all excited like yeah this is fun , slap me again - honestly no joke.

So I have given up years ago ever trying to get the dog in trouble when naughty as it's pointless 

So when I comedown and fine pee she is not in the slightest bothered , just the normal greeting of jumping about excited wagging tail

Where as if one of the staffys every have a accident they will hide and be scared and know its naughty type thing and be really upset.

So it's not bothering steffi in the slightest , she is her happy normal clown self , which makes it harder for me.

The only ones bothered about the mess is me and my husband.  

The dog could not care less.  She lives in her own happy little crazy world where nothing is ever bad and every day is a game full of excitement.


----------



## RLS (12 February 2014)

awh, what a gorgeous girlie!


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			Honestly, I would have a long time a go, sorry OP
		
Click to expand...

Why would you of a long time ago..?? Although she been incontenant for a number of years it's not until recently the drugs have stopped working..?  I don't see why I should of PTS when her health issue was controlled by medication.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2014)

Daytona, nobody is criticising your level of care for the dog, you asked a question and people are answering it, in terms of what they would do if it was their dog. Thinking of you and your dog at this difficult time.


----------



## Meems (12 February 2014)

Daytona said:



			Why would you of a long time ago..?? Although she been incontenant for a number of years it's not until recently the drugs have stopped working..?  I don't see why I should of PTS when her health issue was controlled by medication.
		
Click to expand...

If the only issue was her being incontinent during the night then no, I wouldn't be making the decision to PTS right now.   

I would, however, be keeping a close eye on her (which I'm sure you are doing anyway) as to whether she deteriorates in other ways and her quality of life starts to be compromised.

She looks lovely, not a nice decision for you x


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2014)

Arrrgghhhh I'm so torn , head says consider PTS

Heart says No

She still so full of life, hauling giant logs, tyres , traffic comes anything large she can find on walks for miles, charging about like a dafty.

I took this video of her a couple of nights ago, she makes me laugh so much.  She is so daft it's unreal, makes me laugh all the time with who stupid she can be

Mad as a box of frogs

http://youtu.be/FF51W3-EBuw

I think me and husband will discuss it when he returns from offshore.


----------



## Teaselmeg (12 February 2014)

Have you had a second opinion on her problem ?  Maybe get her referred to a specialist ?  At least then, if you do feel that PTS is the only option, you will know you have tried everything.


----------



## pistolpete (12 February 2014)

Rehome her? There may well be someone happy to give her retirement. |Try boxer welfare. Gorgeous girl. Good luck. I took on a sixteen year old dog once, nutters are out there with big hearts!


----------



## L&M (12 February 2014)

A good idea to get a second opinion, or maybe a homeopathic vet/alternative treatments?

I really feel for you but 10yrs for a boxer is good going, and it can't be nice for her either. 

Thoughts with you in making a very difficult decision.


----------



## pistolpete (12 February 2014)

Sometimes the vets can give incurin and propalin together. If things are this bad. Better she has quality of life eh? Second opinion sounds sensible idea too. You need to be referred by your vet to a medical specialist not just another GP style vet.


----------



## ester (12 February 2014)

I think there is a difference between leaking a bit occasionally and getting as wet as she does at night - which can't be nice for her at all.


----------



## meesha (12 February 2014)

Lovely dog, horrible situation.  Until you do make the decision you could order some incontinence pads online - I bought some for our cat to line her basket with.  they are actually for humans to put on chairs etc so nice and large - they may helps short term - that and a good febreeze plug in !!

Whatever decision you make will be the right one but in your position I would probably be thinking PTS however hard that may be - sounds like she has had a lovely life with you.  I had my cats PTS at home - over very quickly and not as traumatic as you would think when they are old - still very sad though x


----------



## poiuytrewq (12 February 2014)

Same. Yes its an awful decision but I think it would be the right one. It cant be that nice for her either?
A couple of weeks ago I lost my dog. Like yours he was fine but had toilet problems which I dealt with because as you say I thought it wrong to pts a beloved dog for poo'ing (in my case) in the house all the time. He was old and it wasn't his fault. 
However in hind sight I wonder almost if I should have had it done then. I came home from work and found him collapsed and frightened and wonder if I could have avoided this.
Presumably there is a reason- possibly muscle weakness somewhere and this may worsen and it may like with my dog happen rapidly.
I'm also a mother and although my daughters older I can very much remember firstly when they are tiny you want the house clean and fresh and you don't need the extra work load but also when baby gets a bit bigger and into everything it will be a nightmare.
Big hugs I really do feel for you xxx


----------



## _GG_ (12 February 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			I'd say that you only really have one option,  and in your heart,  you'll know what that is.  Better to put her down now,  whilst you have the choice,  than struggle,  have the dog suffer,  and wait until you reach crisis point,  and the point where you have no choice.

Difficult days,  and all so often when a similar question appears on here,  my answer is just about always the same!  I seem to be such a doom-monger,  but I believe that when we have a dog which reaches the stage where it no longer has dignity,  then we have a duty,  and that duty extends to doing what's right for the animal,  no matter how it hurts us.

It's your dog and it's your choice.  I wish both you and your dog well.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


Unreservedly agree with this. 

I would add that when you do make the decision, think about maybe doing it in a few weeks time. When you make the decision, although you will still be heartbroken, you will no longer be so confused and torn. These are things she can pick up on, so why not have a last few weeks where you make every effort (as I'm sure you already do) to just let go of the indecision, embrace the time you have with her and let her light go out when it is shining at its brightest...after having the most loving few weeks of her life.

I am so sorry you are in this position and I know Dan and I will be fairly soon as well so I am feeling really upset for you, but bless your hearts both of you for being responsible and realistic. It takes a true love for our animals to do what is best for them despite the pain we inflict on ourselves in the process so my hats off to you for facing up to this as you are xxx


----------



## EventingMum (12 February 2014)

It's easy to say pts when it's not your own dog and as owners we often struggle to see the true picture as we're so caught up in our emotions - I really feel for you. 

My parents had a boxer whom I gather was almost a baby substitute as it took them 9 years of trying before they had me. He became incontinent and they tried everything that was available at that time to treat him however when I was 6 months old they had to pts due to the hygiene issues with me starting to crawl etc.  I would try and get a second opinion but bear in mind you will have this to face in the future if you decide to keep going with her.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 February 2014)

Gosh OP, what a  horrible situation to be in, but good that you're obviously thinking the whole thing through and wanting the very best for your bitch.

Personally I wouldn't consider re-homing, at 10 years old she's going to be terribly traumatised by this; IF indeed you could find someone to take her on they might not realise quite what they've taken on board and it would be awful if they were unkind to her about it, which could easily happen.

Yes agree with others that one option might be to consider a second opinion; you mention a fishy smell........... that could indicate something in her uterus perhaps? Has she been spayed? I don't have huge vet. knowledge but heard/read somewhere that if bitches are NOT spayed they can get something wrong with their uterus in later life, and a fishy smell might indicate something other than just wee???

But, TBH, I am with Alec on this one: there is no shame in making a PTS decision faced with this set of circumstances and wanting to do the right thing for your bitch.


----------



## pistolpete (12 February 2014)

The 16 year old dog I gave a home to, certainly wasn't traumatised, nor the two eight year olds I took on three years ago. You must do what you think is best but animals adapt and are not people. They are however a big responsibility.


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2014)

No I would not rehome home her..?  Who is going to take on a dog that's peeing all over there house constantly..?  I work for a rescue and they would not even attempt to rehome home a old dog with something like that, and it's not her fault. She will just end up being put outside , locked in a garage or a utility room and would be utterly miserable, I know my own dog. She wants to be with you and family and feel part of it, not ostracized.  

Yes she has been on both propalin and incurin combined now for about 1 year. With switching to one the them other trying to see if we can keep her body working , neither seems to be working on its one or Induvidual, she is in the max of 1ml a day and 1 tablet a day , so increasing does makes no odds we already asked the vets about that 

What would a second view do.? What she has is a very common issue in spayed bitches, there is only two drugs that control it and she gets both, the other option is sometimes they can do surgery but it's not possible on her we looked into it years ago. They hardly do it in any dogs.  The reason she has this is due to being spayed, removal of the reproduction organs stops her producing a hormone which in turn controls bladder - incurin is this hormone 

Propalin is a short action drug which works tightening the muscles , I've done loads of research on this subject as my last boxer was the same only she became worse at a older age so it was not a hard choice then and also became diabetic. She was PTS at 12.

Remember this is not a new problem she has been like this for over 4 years.  It's just now the drugs no longer work, the vets say it gets to a point where the muscle controlling the bladder simple become far too weak, the control of them is failing , the drugs can't stop it and it will only continue to get worse. 

I think I know deep down what is the right thing to do

It just makes me so sad


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2014)

Someone mentioned pads, we already use them, u can see one under the bed in that video clip

We have underfloor heating which she loves to lie in floors because it's warm so you can't predict where she is going to sleep in the night, sometimes in her bed but often on the warm floors

Which if course makes smell worse as heats it up.  

The stinking rotten fish smell is to do with hormones, her urine has been checked etc for all sorts


----------



## pippixox (12 February 2014)

you have given her an amazing life, and well done for doing everything you can to help her.
however, i agree with others, that this seems like the right time to say goodbye. 10 years is a very good life, and then she has not got the disturbance in her old age from house move and baby. i know she is clearly a lively, happy dog, but do you really want to wait until she is miserable and subdued? 
all the best


----------



## Zero00000 (12 February 2014)

Daytona, I say a long time ago as from my own experience I left my cat incontinent at 23, looking back, I wish I had helped her a long time ago


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			Daytona, I say a long time ago as from my own experience I left my cat incontinent at 23, looking back, I wish I had helped her a long time ago
		
Click to expand...


Ahh ok fair do, you have been there too.  It's just a horrible situation, what I don't want is regrets, regrets maybe she suffered in anyway.

I like what another poster said about letting her go when she was still shining bright, I think that's nice.  For her world to end when she still had a good quality of life.  

I'm going to speak to my husband, see about making a date to do it at home, when he is home and between now and then , making her feel extra special.  

Thanks guys for all your advice, it's made me feel not so much a cruel cow but more a sensible and responsible owner.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 February 2014)

Daytona said:



			No I would not rehome home her..?  Who is going to take on a dog that's peeing all over there house constantly..?  I work for a rescue and they would not even attempt to rehome home a old dog with something like that, and it's not her fault. She will just end up being put outside , locked in a garage or a utility room and would be utterly miserable, I know my own dog. She wants to be with you and family and feel part of it, not ostracized.  

.......

I think I know deep down what is the right thing to do

It just makes me so sad
		
Click to expand...

Such a well reasoned and realistic post.

Someone earlier said that it's all very well,  for those of us on the outside to have what appears to be the only answer,  but it's not that simple when it's 'your' dog,  and the writer was absolutely right.  It isn't easy,  it's bloody horrible,  and it's more than sad.  Killing a friend is difficult,  and even those who may appear to be immune to such sensibilities struggle with it. 

You're right,  in that you know deep down what the answer is.

Alec.

As a p.s. and just out of interest,  was your dog spayed?


----------



## Honey08 (12 February 2014)

We bought the house next door a few years ago from an old man that was going into a home.  He had an old cat who was very incontinent too.  He was at the point of having her put down.  We took her on with the house.  For the first year she did pretty well, but then started peeing everywhere again (and she did it on furniture, bookshelves, all over).  She was an old cat, and we decided to have her PTS at home - she'd never been to the vets in her 19 years.  It was a hard decision even for a cat that wasn't our pet, so to speak.  So it must be really hard for you.  I got a few "I would never do that" comments one here, but now, a few years on, don't think I did the wrong thing at all.  

Hugs to you, it won't be easy or nice but is the best thing to do really.  She has had a good, happy life with you.  If you keep her going and keep going through this you and your husband may grow to resent her, and she will know it.  Better to do it while you're all friends and she feels happy and loved..


----------



## pootleperkin (12 February 2014)

Daytona said:



			Someone mentioned pads, we already use them, u can see one under the bed in that video clip

We have underfloor heating which she loves to lie in floors because it's warm so you can't predict where she is going to sleep in the night, sometimes in her bed but often on the warm floors

Which if course makes smell worse as heats it up.
		
Click to expand...

It looks as if you have come to the difficult decision, but as a last idea, have you considered training her to sleep in a crate that you could layer with incontinence pads at night when the problem occurs? That way you will keep the mess in the crate at least. Just a thought x


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2014)

pootleperkin said:



			It looks as if you have come to the difficult decision, but as a last idea, have you considered training her to sleep in a crate that you could layer with incontinence pads at night when the problem occurs? That way you will keep the mess in the crate at least. Just a thought x
		
Click to expand...


She would freak out she is a strange critter, we can't close any doors as if left alone just stratches the hell out of them, I don't think she would train to go in one, not at her age it would stress her way too much, she has a dodgy heart

Even fainted at vets getting stiches out, anything out of normal and she gets so stressed she ends up fainting, I'd not put her through that at her age, I think that would kill her

She has a heart murmer 

Alec - yes she is spayed - this is why she is incontenant, when they remove reproductive organs it stops body producing a certain hormone which controls the bladder, a very common complication of spaying ESP in boxers unfortunately , this is my 3rd boxer to have this issue it's just not become as bad as this at only 10 , normally nearer 12 years old. 

Incurin the tables are a hormone replacement drug


----------



## Alec Swan (12 February 2014)

Daytona said:



			.......

Alec - yes she is spayed - this is why she is incontenant, when they remove reproductive organs it stops body producing a certain hormone which controls the bladder, a very common complication of spaying ESP in boxers unfortunately , this is my 3rd boxer to have this issue it's just not become as bad as this at only 10 , normally nearer 12 years old. 

Incurin the tables are a hormone replacement drug
		
Click to expand...

It seems that I owe you an apology,  and that's on offer.

a.


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			It seems that I owe you an apology,  and that's on offer.

a.
		
Click to expand...


Not at all  

You must of just missed where I had said the reasons to why she is the way she is,    that's all


----------



## Dizzle (12 February 2014)

Growing up, we had the most perfect cat, she really was amazing, she was a pure bred Blue Abyssinian, we got her as a freebie rescue from a breeder, I've never known a cat have a character like it, she was very clever. My mother thought the world of her, the cat was there through some tough times.

When she was in her late teens she was poorly, mum took her to the vets and she was diagnosed with an ailment that could be treated but she would get slowly worse overtime, my mother, being the sensible unselfish lady that she is had our cat PTS there and then. The cat left us having been able to do the things she loved (hunt!) rather than decrepit and stuck indoors.

I hope when the time comes with either of my animals that I have the strength to be like my mum. It broke her heart to have our cat PTS but it was better than breaking the cats.

Sorry, bit of a ramble there, but when the time comes I hope I am strong enough to let my pets go out on a high xxxxxx


----------



## XxCoriexX (13 February 2014)

A few years ago I had a collie that had this exact problem. we would find her lying in her own mess, but she was still happy and would wag her tail and jump up to say hi, eventually it got worse to the point where the weakness moved to her back legs and she was finding it difficult to get up. it was at the point that we had her put to sleep. 
Don't ever feel you are a 'cruel cow' for doing what is right for your pet! Steffi is a beautiful dog and I always had a soft spot for her! you have looked after her well and are now only continuing to do what is best for her! 
Love and Hugs to Steffi as well and a big Aunty Sarah shove and run hehe! 

Seriously though anyone that knows you knows that you would only be doing what is the best thing for your animal. 
((hugs))

Congrats on the baby! you will make a brilliant mum!


----------



## pistolpete (13 February 2014)

Sounds to me like you have decided her fate. Lots of yummy treats on her last few days then.


----------



## ladyt25 (13 February 2014)

Really feel for you and have no advice really as I think ultimately you know what decision you're going to make.I recall seeing on a Bondi Vet episode once them performing an op on a young rottie to cure this problem. It did work but then that was a young dog and one without the additional complications of a heart murmur.

Your dog has had a life that some dogs will never get to experience. You need to give yourself credit for that and the fact she is still a happy dog. Our family dog was pts last year a few weeks before Christmas. He was having more regular accidents and he had never been one for soiling in the house. We made the decision as his quality of life deteriorated rapidly. It was bloody hard for us all but it was the best decision for him.

I wish you all the best. It is never easy.


----------



## Daytona (13 February 2014)

Thanks guys

Yes I think my mind is made up, just need to wait for hubby to come home then set a date, came down stairs today and no wet - which makes it harder, the fact it's not every day. Some days she is fine.  God why do our pets have to get old , it's just heart breaking :-( 

Thanks Sarah - your so nice 

Yes we looked into the op with Steffi years ago but she was not suitable for it unfortunately.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 February 2014)

Daytona said:



			Thanks guys

Yes I think my mind is made up, just need to wait for hubby to come home then set a date, came down stairs today and no wet - which makes it harder, the fact it's not every day. Some days she is fine.  God why do our pets have to get old , it's just heart breaking :-( 

Thanks Sarah - your so nice 

Yes we looked into the op with Steffi years ago but she was not suitable for it unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't want to "read and run" . . . I am so very sorry that you are in this horrible position, but you sound like a lovely, caring owner and want the very best for your beautiful girl.  Wishing you peace with your decision.

P


----------



## ladyt25 (13 February 2014)

Oh I thought she was doing it every day? Just an aside - there isn't any possibility she has picked up an urinary tract infection at all that has caused her to suddenly get worse and not respond to the drugs? 

Just a thought (I imagine your vet has checked this). Just I know at one point our dog went through a stage of being suddenly worse and he was treated with some antibiotics which cleared it up and he regained some control. I still think having her PTS is not the wrong decision. I think it just makes it harder (for us humans) when outwardly the dog seems happy.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 February 2014)

Daytona said:



			.......  God why do our pets have to get old , it's just heart breaking :-( 

........
		
Click to expand...

When I was seriously in to gundog training,  the one consolation when I sold youngsters was that I'd never have to make 'the' decision for them.  However practical and realistic someone may consider themselves to be,  it doesn't make it any easier.

I think that you've actually managed all of this thread,  and your dog too,  with a remarkable level of courage and reality.  There's no question that you have done,  and will continue to do,  what's right for both of you.  I applaud you.

Alec.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 February 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			When I was seriously in to gundog training,  the one consolation when I sold youngsters was that I'd never have to make 'the' decision for them.  However practical and realistic someone may consider themselves to be,  it doesn't make it any easier.

I think that you've actually managed all of this thread,  and your dog too,  with a remarkable level of courage and reality.  There's no question that you have done,  and will continue to do,  what's right for both of you.  I applaud you.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec - what a lovely post .

P


----------



## jodie3 (13 February 2014)

Some years ago I took on a rescue Dalmatian bitch.  She was absolutely beautiful and became 'my ' dog from day one.  She never left my side and used to come to work with me.  But I quickly discovered she had major urinary incontinence problems, which I think is why she ended up in the rescue and not the story her original owners told. I tried the drugs the OP mentioned and some of my customers were prepared to put up the money for her to have an op to try to cure her.  But she was an elderly girl and there was no guarantee the op would work so I made the heartbreaking decision to have her PTS.  

So I really feel for you and know what a horrible decision it is to have to make.  Your beautiful girl has had the best life possible with you and I think you are making the kindest decision for her.


----------



## whisp&willow (13 February 2014)

It's so horrible when they become incontinent. 

My bitch has has sporadic incontinence since discovering her hypothyroidism.  It cleared up when she went onto soloxine but has since returned.  She is on propalin now, and it seems to be making a difference, and I'm waiting on blood test results to rule out the possibility that her thyroid levels are to blame.

I know what it's like to have to clean up the mess, and although it gets on my nerves at times there is nothing you can do, and I feel so sorry for her, as she obviously feels quite ashamed.

We have a baby on the way too, in around 8/9 weeks-  if the propalin/other drugs weren't working and her incontinence was as severe as your dog's then I think I would honestly have to make a terribly tough decision and pts.  Its not nice to live with sporadically, let alone while heavily pregnant, or with a wee one in the house.

Your boxer is a beauty, and although still full of life, her body is clearly starting to give up on her a little bit.  Personally I think it best to let them go while still in a good way, and before they loose all dignity.  She looks like she has clearly had a wonderful life, and as you have said, re-homing would be cruel, as would kenneling (which also only means that you are moving the problem to a new area)

I wish you all the best in your decision, and hope that I am not in the same boat with Betty for a long time yet.

xx


----------



## Daytona (13 February 2014)

ladyt25 said:



			Oh I thought she was doing it every day? Just an aside - there isn't any possibility she has picked up an urinary tract infection at all that has caused her to suddenly get worse and not respond to the drugs? 

Just a thought (I imagine your vet has checked this). Just I know at one point our dog went through a stage of being suddenly worse and he was treated with some antibiotics which cleared it up and he regained some control. I still think having her PTS is not the wrong decision. I think it just makes it harder (for us humans) when outwardly the dog seems happy.
		
Click to expand...


Yes she does get infections a lot and is currently on Anti B unfortunately it's not the reason for her worsening, it's been happening slowly over past 6 months with really becoming a issue last 6 weeks maybe 

My husband away till mid march, then home for 1 month so won't look to consider a date untill towards the end of his hitch home, mid April.

I'm doing a calendar to see how many dry days we have, for next few weeks to show the vet to see if he thinks there could be a reason but it's just a tiny bit of hope, he has already explained that the most likely cause is the bladder muscle just totally failing.  So I'd say come mid April , steffi will be PTS in her sheepskin donut bed in the living room at home, her favorite place to hangout 

Her little "happy place"


----------



## Zero00000 (13 February 2014)

We dragged cashmere through it for 6 years, she would 'get better' then worsen, her back legs started to go, but there was always a reason not to let her go, eventually I had to suck it up and have her done as I had a young baby crawling around, She was a family pet, I was 1 when mum got her, it was so heartbreaking.

Good luck OP, an Owners final act of love is making a very selfless decision for the sake of their loved pet xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 February 2014)

My heart breaks for you, Daytona, but I'm on the PTS side along with others. I did it for my old cat when he was incontinent and had the onset of the equivalent of dementia. He was ok otherwise, eating fine etc, but emaciated regardless of intake. It's just a horrible decision, especially when the pet is relatively healthy. Big hugs to you.


----------



## EAST KENT (14 February 2014)

You`d think would`nt you that with this known result of spaying a little lateral thinking would happen.Such as tube tying/sealing as in humans?


----------



## Fides (14 February 2014)

if it smells like rotten fish then it sounds like a protozoan infection rather than a bacterial infection so it wouldn't show up on cultures. ask the vet to ask for wet slide microscopy looking for trichomonas. I worked as a microbiologist for 10 years...


----------



## PFM22 (25 February 2014)

If it's any consolation, I would PTS without a second thought - I had my boxer PTS last October - he was young by comparison, rising 8. He was a rescue who had been beaten and starved for the first year of his life and had since had 6.5 wonderful and happy years with me. But he started to have lameness issues which medication didn't improve, the odd small lumps were appearing and although he was otherwise perfectly happy and healthy, I decided that while he was still happy, he would go with his dignity fully intact. It would only have been a matter of time before things deteriorated and I figured he owed me nothing. He had been the best dog I could have ever wished for and being allowed to deteriorate before anything was done would have been as paoinful (both mentally and physically) for him as it was for me.
It must be just as upsetting for your girl as it is for you, finding her urine-drenched every morning - I know how hard it is to make that call but from the situation you describe, I am totally with you in your thoughts that it is fairer to PTS.  Good Luck with whatever you decide - I feel for you enormously. You know your dog - just do what you feel is best for her.


----------



## Glen Berwick (25 August 2020)

Daytona said:



			I'm currently having a heart breaking issue

I have a boxer who is 10 years old, she has had incontenant issues for a number of years , slowly getting worse.

She has been in propalin syrup for a number of years but it stopped working, the vet then tried incurin tablets which she gets daily.

The issue is they seem to not work either all the time.  We put a nappy in her but come down most morning to find her and her bed and the floor soaked in urine, and it's stinking and I mean stinking , our house is getting wreaked.

We have a baby on the way as well and also in dec are moving I to a brand new house, my husband is upset about the thought of our new house being covered in pee.  He said well we can build her a kennel or put her in garage

I've had this dog since a puppy and she wants to be with the family, if I shut her away I know she would be utterly miserable so I'd not do that to her.

Apart from peeing she is happy and healthy in every way, and very active

I'm so torn over what to do, would you PTS a dog just because it pees, I know it's totally not her fault, she has no idea she us doing it bless her

I'm so upset about this matter, it's breaking my heart.
		
Click to expand...

My 11 year old alsation x collie is urine incontinent.  She loves her walks and enjoys her food we bought a motorhome so she could holiday with us without the use of b&bs etc. I clean her bedding 5 times a day and use puppy pads under her blankets and in the M.H. while she is happy I am the only one who suffers with the stink and cleaning the floods of urine so I will continue until she isn't happy any more. Incurin and propalin together don't work for her so I'll press on, she will let me know when she's had enough,until then I wouldn't consider pts.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 August 2020)

Oh do go bog off new poster troll, with your inappropriate bumping of a zombie thread .


----------

